# rock



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i have buy a new tape tech angle head. why tape tech have no rock ? my columbia have one. what are the best setting ? i try my new one tomorow.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

If its a 3" with wheels you want to run it with no spring for glazing behind the roller. Engage the spring when you use it on the angle box to pump angles. I think that's what you're asking?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

killerjune said:


> i have buy a new tape tech angle head. why tape tech have no rock ? my columbia have one. what are the best setting ? i try my new one tomorow.


Some heads just require setting up. It's a PITA, but what are you gonna do? I'm still working on tweaking my 2.5 DM bonehead. It's better, but haven't gotten it to the sweet spot yet. I bought it like new for $183, was probably used once, didn't work right and got put on the shelf. 

We didn't use it much till P.A.s got banged up somehow. Thought it had a broken frame. After closer inspection, it was a simple fix, now shes back in action. Taped our current job with it, DANG I missed that head!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Dbl post


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Mtn man, I think what he is saying is that when he lays the head on a flat surface, it won't rock back and forth like they are supposed to. It will take some trial, error, and time to get it where it needs to be.

As for the OPs question on settings, it depends on exactly how you are using it. Angle heads work in pairs, get your glazing head set right and then adjust you skimming head to work with it. A skimming head that with great for one guy, might leave something to be desired for someone else using a different glazing head. 

For example, we glaze with a 2.5 and skim with a 3.5. If you glaze with a 2 or 3, you might not like the job our 3.5 does over your glazing head. Even if you glaze with a 2.5, our head might not work right over yours. It's all relative!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Some manufacturers set them flat some with rock. Why? Dunno. I asked Tom G how much rock he sets the tapePro heads up with, and he replied none we set them flat. But I know Aaron shows on his vids that Columbia run some rock. Like Fr8 said suck it and see. If in your opinion it is not leaving enough mud try a little rock (prob 10 to 15 thou is a good place to start) More rock = more mud. Less rock = less mud.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

The best way to understand about more or less rock is to try tweaking them yourself, but you only need to be a fraction of a fly sh!t out to get it wrong, once you do get the sweet spot right you treat it like gold so you don't knock it out of adjustment.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I set my 2.5 for skimming behind the roller on tape coat with almost no rock.
My finishing 3.5 NS has some rock. As the side blades wear I usually don't adjust it until it's too close to the frame.


----------

